
Want to beta Apollo, Adobe's next-gen framework? - drusenko
http://ajaxian.com/archives/adobe-asks-ajaxians-to-beta-test-apollo
======
mattculbreth
Cool, I'll be interested in people's opinions here. I've been unable to
determine how much of Apollo will required/be based on Flash, or if it's
entirely HTML/Javascript. I just can't seem to get into Flash-based UIs, as
nice as they can be. Something about them seems very constricting to me, as if
I'm not really using the web anymore.

